# Our Yard Makeover, Part 5 The patio Bench



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just finished a bench for our patio. I had originally downloaded the free plans, then made a few modifications. Then I made some more! :surprise:

Changes included custom made arm rests instead of a flat board with no character. A custom center console with cup holders instead of a plain non functioning console (boring!). Instead of individual boards for each seat, I used boards that fit lengthwise across the supports. Much easier and quicker to install. Thus the need for a revised console. I am glad I did it this way. I also widened the seats from 19 to 22 inches. Gotta have more room for the fat boy!

The angle of the seat back supports was 15 degrees but they weren't comfortable. So today we dismantled it partially and I recut the angles to 18 degrees. Much more comfortable.

For the boards used for seat bottom and backs, we used 1 1/4 deck boards (actually 1 1/6th inches thick). This made for a much stronger, and heavier bench. We moved the bench from the shop to the patio then installed the boards. The reason I went with the deck boards is the big box store was out of the treated 1x4's. Now I am glad they were out and the decision was made to go with more robust material. I shouldn't have to ever rebuild this bench.

Here are some pics of the construction techniques, and yes, a router was used on this project! :grin:

If you are interested in the original Sketchup plans, Google "DIY Pete". He has several projects. From watching his video, I can tell he was aiming his project at the homeowner with minimal tools, so just anyone with a few tools can build the bench with very little effort. I have to admit, his build video was a bit painful to watch. No clamps? What's up with that? :grin::grin::grin:

Hope you like the pics.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work as always Mike . Hey is there storage in the arm rest for ice and more drinks?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What? No swing out foot/leg rest? Nice, made perfect for early morning coffee with your sweetie.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Nice work as always Mike . Hey is there storage in the arm rest for ice and more drinks?


Nope. Only 9 1/2 inches wide and the boards are 1 inch thick each. :-(
I asked, but SWMBO said no cooler. We don't need a cooler because we are cooler poor as it is! And I am thinking about building a custom cooler sometime in the near future.

For a cooler to fit, I would need to widen the entire bench accordingly. Currently it is 60 inches wide.

On a side note, three people on FB have expressed interest in ordering a bench.  I posted a few of the pics just before posting here.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was giving you a hard time as when I seen that open space the first thing that popped in my head was cooler . But I was thinking the same thing , it looked to small for that aplication . 
Great job on the bench either way , and it looks pretty comfy with those pads


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice job Mike. I might have to steal your idea and make a couple for our back deck.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

What do you use for fasteners - to keep from rusting? I know Houston gets a little moisture from time to time.

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike,
> 
> What do you use for fasteners - to keep from rusting? I know Houston gets a little moisture from time to time.
> 
> HJ


2 1/2 inch deck screws (Tan color). I pre-drilled all of the holes and then drove 'em home.

OOPS! 3 inch for the fame members, 2 1/2 for attaching the deck boards seat pieces.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice bench Mike - the back yard's getting pretty comfy


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

vchiarelli said:


> Nice bench Mike - the back yard's getting pretty comfy


Soon be standing room only


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great project! Love the design with the center part. You could get a cheap plastic tub for the center and just fill it with ice. Dump at the end of the day and start over the next day. I am leery of counting all our ice chests. Probably start an ice chest museum.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Great project! Love the design with the center part. You could get a cheap plastic tub for the center and just fill it with ice. Dump at the end of the day and start over the next day. I am leery of counting all our ice chests. Probably start an ice chest museum.


Like you, John, we have coolers running out of our ears! (Texas slang!)

Most likely, I will build another one of these (see picture). w/72 qt cooler. Dang. Don't have one of those. Have to buy a new one. Good thing is they are on $39 dollars at Academy Sports. I don't want to build one bigger because it would dominate the area. And I already have a few boards left over from the previous build.

Now if only it would stop raining! We are having storms again here in the Houston area, and northward. Tornadoes, flooding. This just happened about 5 weeks ago, and one year ago on Memorial day 2015 when the Houston area was inundated with a deluge.

Mike

Note: I have built and sold 13 of these coolers. The last one was a couple of years ago. I got tired of building them and moved on to other projects.

Possible project ->


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice bench..._great cooler_!!! 

(A little bigger and you could bath the dog in there. Perfect height. )


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done Mike...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Love that cooler Mike , nice job . Is the coolers plastic lid glued to the wooden top ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Love that cooler Mike , nice job . Is the coolers plastic lid glued to the wooden top ?


No sir. It is through bolted with four 5/16 inch galvanized carriage bolts. Nice and sturdy.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> No sir. It is through bolted with four 5/16 inch galvanized carriage bolts. Nice and sturdy.


Well after seeing your cooler that's definitely on my to do list . Make one for me and another for my buddy . 
He bought one and we tested it and it broke by the end of the evening lol 


I'm sure there's an insulation joke coming here :|


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

@RainMan 2.0

Could you buy a large enough cooler and move your shop in it and then you wouldn't need to insulate it. :no:
Allen


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

firstmuller said:


> @RainMan 2.0
> 
> Could you buy a large enough cooler and move your shop in it and then you wouldn't need to insulate it. :no:
> Allen


Good thinking Allen , I'll have to google it lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Good thinking Allen , I'll have to google it lol


get you a refrigerated trailer...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a pic of one of the coolers I sold in action at last year's July 4th party at a friends house.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Here's a pic of one of the coolers I sold in action at last year's July 4th party at a friends house.


That is too cool, Mike.

Herb


----------

